# Casting Lessons with Tommy Farmer



## Chumlyus (Apr 22, 2013)

I have been surf fishing regularly now for 6 years, and with our recent purchase of a place in the OBX, I decided it was time to get serious about fishing. Over the last four months I researched rod and reel combos for 8 and bait. My research led me to Tommy Farmer and his cast pro series rods. I recently ordered the 13.3’ 8 to 12 oz rod with the Akios 666 reel. Once I received the rod and reel, I thought how in the heck am I going to cast this monstrosity?

I asked Mr. Farmer if he had availability for a four hour lesson during the weekend, which he did. On Saturday August 24, 2013 I made the pilgrimage from Roanoke to Wilmington. My expectations for the lesson were to be able to cast 100 yards, learn to set-up my new reel and learn the basic ground cast. As I approached the meeting place, I saw Tommy practicing. As we made introductions, I accompanied him to retrieve his sinker. As we kept and kept walking, I thought I made the right choice for a lesson in distance casting.

Tommy began the lesson by asking what my goals were, which was very impressive. Usually a lot of instructors have goals for what they want from you, but very few ask for what you want to accomplish. We started by me casting the rod and measuring the distance – a short 228’. From there we began working on technique and performing several dry casts. His instructions were very easy to understand, and more importantly, he changed his teaching style to meet my learning style. Another trait that is hard to find in an instructor. 

With the rod in hand I was able to meet my goal of 100 yards in several casts. We then revised the goal and went for the 400 feet. I was able to reach this about 2 hours later. From there we went to 450’ and then for 500’. At this point he let me use one of his tournament reels and the first cast was around 488’. My final two casts were 500’ and 538’. 

If you are looking to improve your distance casting, I highly recommend taking a lesson from Tommy. Do yourself a favor and book a four hour session. I will be back for future lessons.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Kudos Tommy! Can't get a more satisfied customer review than that!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

We heard all about it from Tommy! LOL scroll down a couple few threads.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It's better coming from the student... 

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tom,

Thanks for posting up about the lesson. I've taught a lot of people to cast over the past 10 years and each has presented different skill levels, goals, specific needs and challenges.

It was my pleasure to coach you from 228 all the way up to 538'. I try to feed information and techniques based on how how fast the student is able to absorb it. You sir, soaked it up like a sponge. I believe that if we'd had time for 10 more casts the 600' barrier would have fallen. 

A little history on me....

I started tournament casting back in 99'. It took 2 seasons of competeing to ever break 500'. It really makes me happy to help someone blow past that barrier so fast... 

Tommy


----------



## BASSnDRUM (Jul 18, 2013)

How often do you do these casting seminars and how much $ for a 4 hour session?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Seminars are dependant on getting a group together. I'll travel if it is cost effective to put on the seminar.

Private lessons here run 50.00 per hour or 150.00 for 4 hours.

Tommy


----------



## BASSnDRUM (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

You interested in running a casting clinic On Hatteras before the NCBBA tournament starts on Oct 23rd?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Alexy said:


> You interested in running a casting clinic On Hatteras before the NCBBA tournament starts on Oct 23rd?


That is in the works... 

Tommy


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That is in the works...
> 
> Tommy


If it is hit me up with the details I would do it.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

I guess the only person Tommy can't teach is his Bib Brother, oops, that's me
charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

big brother said:


> I guess the only person Tommy can't teach is his Bib Brother, oops, that's me
> charlie


This from the man that taught me to throw a conventional casting reel....


----------

